# Rebirth part 4



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Larkin and gaunt sat behind a crate of heavy bolter shells. It was one of hundreds surrounding them. Gaunt wished that the Ghosts could get shipments of this size, as he knew at least a thousand simmaler craft were carrying ammunition to the planets surface. The crates were made of wood, and each one was marked with a stamp from the Munitorium indicating what was in it, the quantity, and where it was going. Every one was going to the ultramarines. Both men were unarmed, even the sword of Heronimo had been left with Milo. Gaunt was loath to let it out of his sight, but he still trusted the inquisitor, recent annoyances aside. 

Both men sat glumly It had been nearly three hours, they were waiting to be contacted by the inquisitor who was supposed to hide them from the ultramarines. They both wore Munitorium uniforms; Milo had given them to them in case they were discovered. 

After another hour, Larkin spoke up, “Do you think maybe something’s gone wrong?”

Gaunt responded, “Well if it has then what?”

Larkin shrugged, “I don’t know.”

The men were silent for a while. Then Larkin spoke again, “We could sneak off with these uniforms, find some weapons, and see if we can’t find out when these traitors are supposed to show up.”

Gaunt responded, ”Then what?”

Larkin shrugged. Both men knew that the only option open to them was to wait. If they went off on their own, they would eventually be caught by the ultramarines. It was then that they heard the sound of the door opening. They heard someone walk into the craft. The footsteps came their way, and a female figure became apparent. In the dim light.

Gaunt stood up, “Well it’s about time, we were considering-“ But he was cut off.

“What the hell are you doing here?” Asked the woman, drawing a laspistol. Gaunt froze. The woman was wearing a munitorium uniform. Larkin shot Gaunt a look, they both raised their hands. Gaunt thought furiously, trying to think of anything. 

“Well? Who the hell are you?” Said the woman, she had black hair, and dark skin. 

Gaunt decided to bluff, “We were checking this shipment, and then the door closed. Everything’s here by the way.”

The woman blinked, and put her pistol away. “That’s strange, I’ll talk to the techpriests. Anyway, you report to the supervisor, bring an unloading crew back,” She said as she pointed at gaunt. She then pointed at Larkin. “and you help me start unloading. Gaunt hesitated for a moment, and then left the landing craft. He found himself in a massive plaza with about 20 of the roughly triangular drop ships. About half were already being unloaded by crews of Munitorium workers. Beyond the plaza seemed to be a small city, whether it was an actually city, or whether it was simply a group of munitorium buildings Gaunt didn’t know. There was a tower structure at the far end of the plaza that Gaunt assumed was where the supervisor was, so he began walking in that direction.

When Gaunt reached the tower, he walked in. The interior was simply a stairway leading to the top, which was situated with a view of every ship in the Plaza. There was another woman watching what was happening. There was a radio connected to the wall. There was one other person I the room, and he was on his way out. He walked up to the woman, and spoke. 

“I was told to fetch an unloading crew.” Said Gaunt.

The woman turned, and asked him “Which ship?” 

Gaunt blinked. He hadn’t bothered to check for a designation on the ship. He took a shot in the dark, “Number 16.” He said confidently.

The woman scowled, “You’re not being paid to tell jokes, 16 was unloaded an hour ago, is this a joke, or are you holding up a ship?”

Gaunt took the easiest answer, “Yes it’s a joke.” he said smiling. He then did his best impression of someone who’s just realized there in deep trouble.

The woman shouted, “You’re in deep shit worker! You get your ass back down there and start working now!” 

Gaunt turned and left. Now all he had to do was get Larkin. 

Then he suddenly had a splitting pain in his head. He stopped at the bottom of the tower, leaning against the wall. Words began forming themselves. 

_ Mission _
_ Traitors _
_ Contact _
_ Inquisitor _

Gaunt was alarmed. He began looking around for anyone who could be doing this to him, but there was no one in the room, or outside. The pain vanished as suddenly as it had appeared. He knew it must be some kind of psyker trick, maybe the inquisitor trying to contact him. He tried to think a response.

Contact

Where

When

Immediately the supervisor came storming down the stairs, “You idiot, where’s the other?” She fumed.

Gaunt was taken aback, “He’s at the ship I came from.”

“Why did you tell me that bullshit about shipment 16?” She said accusingly.

Gaunt responded, “I didn’t know the number of the ship I was coming from, I didn’t think to check.”

She rolled her eyes, “Go back to the ship, and get him. Bring him back here.”

“Fine, you’re the inquisitor.” Said Gaunt, with just a hint of exasperation.

Within a few minutes Gaunt was returning with Larkin. The inquisitor reviewed a sheaf of papers.

“Drop ship 67 needs more workers; you should head out that way.” She said.

Gaunt asked, “Which way to 67?”

The inquisitor looked up, “They’re arranged in numerical order, find it yourself.”

Larkin spoke, “So your saying were unloading this Fething shipment before we do anything useful?”

“Well,” Said the inquisitor, “The enemy shouldn’t arrive for another day or so, you might as well make yourselves useful around here.”

Gaunt and Larkin exchanged a look.

---

Later that evening, Larkin and gaunt were led out of the plaza into the city by the inquisitor. They were both quite tired, they had hauled crates of ammunition almost nonstop the whole day. The work had been difficult and repetitive. The inquisitor led them down a main road, and Gaunt thought to himself how well designed the city was, it was beautiful, and at the same time gaunt could see it would make a good defensive position in an invasion. She led them down a side road, and then into a deserted ally. She turned into a small well of stairs that led into the lower floor of a building. They followed her into a normal looking living room, but she led them into another room, and they saw a radio and three com beads on a table, also 3 sniper rifles mounted on the wall, and 3 camoline cloaks, standard of the ghost uniform. On the table next to the vox were 2 boxes of probably non lethal injector rounds for the rifles. 

The inquisitor indicated the rifles, “I hope you know how to use those.” 

Larkin walked up to one, and picked it up. He automatically removed the scope, and removing a small cover plate began to rewire the automatic targeter. He did that with all of his weapons. He adjusted it to make it work better for him. 

“Yea, these will do fine.” He said.

Gaunt walked up to another, removing it from the wall, “You know I’ve been wondering, why am I here? Larkin is the sniper, I’m just a commissar. I’m not an exceptional sniper.”

The inquisitor responded, “I don’t know, Milo specifically asked for you. I never did like his style he’s to sentimental. For one thing, four snipers would have been more appropriate. That way each of us could pick a target, instead of someone having to shoot two.”

Larkin looked up, “So your helping are you?”

The inquisitor gave him a look, “Yes I’ll have you know I’m an excellent sniper.”

“We’ll see.” Said Larkin.

Over the next few hours, the three of them lay low. Then Milo’s voice came over the vox. 

“They’re landing near the fortress monastery.” Crackled the vox, “there is a shipment of the munitions you were sent with going there by rail vehicle. If you can catch it, you’ll be able to get them as soon as they disembark.

Larkin stood up. “Do you know where this rail is supposed to be?” He asked the inquisitor.

“Yes, I’ll lead.” She then demonstrated how to conceal the rifles in a pack by disassembling them, and rolling them in the cloaks. They would look like munitorium workers until they took up they’re positions. 

“Let’s go. ” Said Gaunt.

---

Gaunt ran up the stairs, reaching the window. The landing area was deserted. He was in a chapel across from it. The inquisitor and Larkin were in different buildings adjacent to the landing area. No matter what one of them was guaranteed a shot. The inquisitorial storm troopers had been waiting for them, and were in position in a concealed chimera in an ally less than a block away. Then he saw a dot on the horizon. 

“I’m in position”

It was time. 

---

Guilliman stepped out of the landing craft. He was followed by the three inquisitors. As they walked towards the building the inquisition kept for its agents staying at the monastery, He heard a faint whizzing noise…

---

Larkin swore. His first shot had missed. He quickly prepared the next… 

---

Isaac noticed Guilliman’s look. “What’s wrong your holiness?” Then one of the inquisitors, Teros, went down…
---

Larkin smiled internally, that shot had come from gaunt. He let loose his next shot... 

---

Gaunt felt a feeling of accomplishment. He had made the first hit…

---

Guilliman roared, “Run for cover!”…

---
Isabella took the shot… 

---

Guilliman felt a pain in his head. He reached up, and pulled a syringe out of the back of his head…

---

Isabella prepared her next shot, it would take more than one to bring down this marine…

---

Isaac went down with a grunt, Guilliman noted it, but he felt no need to go back for him, the shots were not lethal. He was feeling slightly disoriented…

---

Larkin reloaded, he was on a roll…

---

Gaunt took his next shot, it missed…

---

Guilliman saw the last inquisitor nearing cover, he was fast. He felt another pain in his head, this time in the neck. He staggered… 

---

Isabella saw the marine stagger, she took the shot. Dam he was massive…

---

Gaunt saw a man running for cover; he took a desperate shot…

Guilliman felt another pain in his head. The last thing he saw before losing consciousness was the other inquisitor going down…

---

Isabella radioed the storm troopers. “There down, come in now. 
The mission was a success. 

-----

Well that’s part four. To clear up, Isabella is the inquisitor. I realized half way thru I hadn’t given her a name.


----------



## muffinman82 (Oct 29, 2008)

nice, very nice, noticed a few typo but I was able to work through them


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

good story though i must ask,



Col. Schafer said:


> Larkin smiled internally, that shot had come from gaunt. He raped off his next…


what do you mean he RAPED off his next?

i hope its a typo else thats a very strange action to be undertaking in the capture off a space marine!


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh hell... Yes that was a typo... rap as in rap on wood with your knuckles. I dont know if thats a comon term in the context of "raping off a shot", so I'll change it, but Its used by me and my freinds fairly regularly... Wow, that is officialy the worst typo I've ever made.:shok:

(Yay! Pratchet! Great sig!)


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

i have heard of the term "rapping" as in he rapped on the door with his fist.

however have never heard it used in the context of shooting, but i do have to say the image of him raping off a shot did make me giggle.

you aint the first to make a typo, wont be the last

pretty funny typo though


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

I just finished reading all the wons so far, and i think they're brilliant! I've used the word, 'raping' when shooting, just sounds like it fits. +rep, good work.
Cheers!
:drinks:


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Thansk a load!:friends:


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Schaffer, pm me when you type up the next one, i don't want to miss it. Thanks.


----------

